# StartFlight F.O.B. s



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Same thing here. I had 3 different bows that i couldnt get them to tune on, But when i got my Katera they shot pretty good.. Although my vanes still shoot better. Doesnt make any sense why it wouldnt work with the others though,


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Huh I don't have any idea. 

The bow shot fine and was tuned when you shot arrows with regular vanes on them?

I'd ask Paul. I'm sure he could help you out with this one.:thumbs_up


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

my guess would be that you had some kind of clearence issue i have shot them out of multiple bows with great results with all of them what kind of rest is it the same on all the bows?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Agreed. We'd like a little more information as to your set up. I've shot them from a MBI Phoenix, Mathews Ovation, Mathews Icon, 82nd Airborne, DAS Recurve, ACS Longbow, AM 35 all with TT rests, Limb drivers, Dropzones and a couple inertia rests. Never had a problem. Tell us a little about your other set ups and the one you are shooting now please.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have shot fobs on about 10 different bows all with the same problem, they shoot too well to shoot groups with  My 82nd had a little issues for the fobs were very very lightly hitting my launcher on my rest and it was so unnoticeable that it only showed up with broadheads. I couldn't figure out why they were hitting low. Adjusted the timing on my rest and bingo no more issues. If you are having bad flight characteristics it is because of contact somewhere. Either on your launcher, string angle pinch, or your putting too much pressure on it on your face.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

im shooting a 2009 pse bowmadness xl pronghorn arrow rest 29 inch draw 70 lbs. the bow is in tune but the fletching dosent group nearly as well as the fob past about 40 yards....i dont understand it myself.....this bow loves my fobs but none of my past bows liked them at all...when i shot my first few off the new bow i just eye balled the rest....now its in tune and i get the same results


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

dont get me wrong guys.....im one of those if it aint broke dont fix it people.....im just curious what the deal is with this new setup


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

I have not tried the FOB but will order some this week to shoot on my four new 60# bows. I will have four different rests and 2 bowtech generals, one 101 st airborne and one Katera. from my experience I would guess that the vanes are just barely brushing something and you tuned to correct the hit or the FOB is hitting. I use lipstick to find clearence issues. Good luck.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

road_kill said:


> im shooting a 2009 pse bowmadness xl pronghorn arrow rest 29 inch draw 70 lbs. the bow is in tune but the fletching dosent group nearly as well as the fob past about 40 yards....i dont understand it myself.....this bow loves my fobs but none of my past bows liked them at all...when i shot my first few off the new bow i just eye balled the rest....now its in tune and i get the same results



did you have the pronghorn on the other bows as well? Most of the issues are with rest timing. Depending on how "anal" you wanted to be, each bow could be a little different depending on things like brace height, arrow speed etc. But I would think if I can shoot them off a 82nd, with it's diminutive brace and blistering arrow speed, then you should be able to time the rest for just about any bow out there.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i have had a prong horn on all but one of my bows since they came out....the one bow i didnt have it on i used a drop zone and it just wouldnt drop quik enough for the fobs.....other than that rest i never had a clearance issue so long as i had proper downward tension on the rests....for what ever reason fobs just wouldnt tune on the other bows....with this new setup i have already ruined 5 fobs and had to order more.....40 yards and ripping apart fobs....i dont think im changing a thing on this setup....my question is why didnt they perform on the other bows as well???? is it the speed differance they talked about on the website or another factor????just one of those things that till i figure it out is gonna bother me...lol


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Most of the cord activated drop aways (linked to the down cable) work best when they are tied in EVEN with the bottom of the grip on the bow. This times the drop of the rest nearly perfectly. I start all my drop aways there, then, if I'm getting the occasional unexplainable low shot, I move my cord up slightly. If I were getting slight contact and I wanted the rest to drop faster I'd move it down, ever so slightly. Having said that, I've got a buddy that ties his dropzone to his cable slide and has no issues.


----------



## g791 (Mar 7, 2009)

Remember to check at least 1" clearance All around on your fall away/rest!


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

ha sanyone tried shooting fobs without a string loop ???? my bow is 36 axle to axle so i think the string angle would allow enough room....just wondering if it would work.....


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

road_kill said:


> ha sanyone tried shooting fobs without a string loop ???? my bow is 36 axle to axle so i think the string angle would allow enough room....just wondering if it would work.....


Actually, using a string loop is what's generally required with fobs. If you have any string-pinch, try using an Accunock. They're a bit longer nock that provides a little extra clearance. I use them with my Bowtech MM and they work great!


----------



## uncledano (Aug 8, 2004)

*fobs*

i shoot the fobs right off my string and have never had a problem, i use the fob as my anchor point and let it rest right against my corner of my mouth real lightly actually it feels real nice there have never had a problem.the first time i tried them i took off all my vanes from all my arrows and i just had them all re-fletched i really like them,first time out i drilled a nice fat doe at 20 yds so im sold t.y. dan.


----------

